# Upcoming New Resorts



## holdaer (Sep 23, 2018)

As far as I can tell, there are 4 new resorts coming to HGVC that are not already listed on their website.

*Officially Announced*

1. Saint Philip, Barbados: HGVC @ The Crane
2. New York, New York: The Quin by Hilton Club
3. Cabo San Lucas, Mexico: HGVC @ Los Cabos
4. Chicago, Illinois: Chicago by Hilton Club or Chicago by HGVC *(has this been officially announced?)
5. Ocean Tower, BI
6. Waikiki, bHC
7. Okinawa, Japan
8. Charleston, SC, bHC

Rumored*

Turtle Bay, HI: HGVC @ Turtle Bay _"rumored"_
Ambergris Caye, Belize: Mahogany Bay Resort & Beach Club @ HGVC _"rumored"_
San Francisco, CA: _"rumored"_
China: _"rumored"_


Is anyone aware of any other resorts in the pipeline that isn't already listed on club.hiltongrand vacations website?


----------



## moonstone (Sep 23, 2018)

Hilton is building (or has built?) a resort in San Pedro, on Ambergris Caye, Belize that has many self contained cottages (bedroom, kitchen, livingroom). When we were in Belize last winter (we spend each Jan > Mar there) some people were saying part of the complex was going to be timeshares but we were unable to verify that as we are neither HH or HGVC members and don't stay in that area.  The new resort is called Mahogany Bay Resort & Beach Club and it looked nice on the ads we saw last winter.

~Diane


----------



## holdaer (Sep 23, 2018)

oh, very interesting!  I love Ambergris Caye, Belize!  My wife and I were there in 2005 for the Jerry Jeff Walker Camp Belize concert.  If HGVC adds Ambergris Caye, that would be awesome!


----------



## dayooper (Sep 23, 2018)

holdaer said:


> As far as I can tell, there are 4 new resorts coming to HGVC that are not already listed on their website.
> 
> 1.  Saint Philip, Barbados:      HGVC @ The Crane
> 2.  New York, New York:        The Quin by Hilton Club
> ...



There was an owners update reported back in August that said Turtle Bay in Oahu was going to be half Hilton hotel rooms and HGVC timeshares. Don’t know if the report was correct, but it’s out there.


----------



## holdaer (Sep 23, 2018)

What?!  Having a HGVC resort in Turtle Bay would make Oahu extremely more appealing to me than Honolulu.

Thanks for sharing, I haven't heard that one before.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 23, 2018)

holdaer said:


> What?!  Having a HGVC resort in Turtle Bay would make Oahu extremely more appealing to me than Honolulu.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I haven't heard that one before.



Here you go: Information from our Kings' Land "Owner's Update"


----------



## holdaer (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the link.  I must have missed that thread. Interesting that supposedly HGVC purchased 50% of Turtle Bay Resort and Hilton Hotels supposedly has the other 50%.  That thread was posted July 2018.  You would think a media press release would come out stating that HGVC purchased 50% of Turtle Bay resort.  Similar to what came out about making purchases as mentioned above.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 23, 2018)

holdaer said:


> Thanks for sharing the link.  I must have missed that thread. Interesting that supposedly HGVC purchased 50% of Turtle Bay Resort and Hilton Hotels supposedly has the other 50%.  That thread was posted July 2018.  You would think a media press release would come out stating that HGVC purchased 50% of Turtle Bay resort.  Similar to what came out about making purchases as mentioned above.



They have been talking about HGVC and The Crane for a year and a half (Feb 2017). Here is a thread from trip advisor: https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTop...05-o10-The_Crane_semi_take_over-Barbados.html

With Blackstone purchasing the resort, you never know. Blackstone and HGVC do have a good working relationship. They partnered with HGVC to purchase Elara. It could be a lie to get someone to purchase so, who knows?


----------



## holdaer (Sep 23, 2018)

Good point.  I just googled Blackstone and looks like they purchased Turtle Bay Resort back in January 2018.  With HGVC doing joint ventures with Blackstone, this could actually be something that is on the horizon.

https://www.bizjournals.com/pacific...one-paid-287m-for-turtle-bay-resort-real.html


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 24, 2018)

There has been rumors of San Francisco for a while, which i assume would be a Hilton Club Location if it happens.  

At one of the Quarterly Investor calls earlier this year they were talking up the idea of opening one or more clubs in China.   Not sure if that is still on the roadmap or not.  Personally China is not that exciting to me, as if i travel there i would probably prefer hotels in major cities and save my club points for more of resort destination on a beach or something.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 24, 2018)

Didn't they announce Okinawa for 2020?

Also they recently opened a resort near Mt. Fuji. Japan.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 24, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Didn't they announce Okinawa for 2020?
> 
> Also they recently opened a resort near Mt. Fuji. Japan.



Yes that is correct.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 24, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> There has been rumors of San Francisco for a while, which i assume would be a Hilton Club Location if it happens.
> 
> At one of the Quarterly Investor calls earlier this year they were talking up the idea of opening one or more clubs in China.   Not sure if that is still on the roadmap or not.  Personally China is not that exciting to me, as if i travel there i would probably prefer hotels in major cities and save my club points for more of resort destination on a beach or something.



I would think that as well, but if the owner update thread is correct, the Chicago resort would be regular HGVC and not bHC. Chicago seems like it would fit the mold of a bHC resort so I will see it when I believe it. I thought The Crane would be a bHC too, so I was wrong there.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 24, 2018)

FWIW we (owner's at W 57th St) have been told several times at updates that Chicago would be "By Hilton Club".


----------



## dayooper (Sep 24, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> FWIW we (owner's at W 57th St) have been told several times at updates that Chicago would be "By Hilton Club".



That makes more sense to me. It seems to me like a cut and dry bHC place. While I would prefer that it’s a regular HGVC, my guess that it’s a bHC.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Sep 24, 2018)

dayooper said:


> That makes more sense to me. It seems to me like a cut and dry bHC place. While I would prefer that it’s a regular HGVC, my guess that it’s a bHC.



That is why I asked the sales person multiple times and she was adamant that it will not be by Hilton club. Just reporting what was told to me. Again I’m skeptical as it makes little sense for them _NOT_ to make it by Hilton club.  It makes more sense for Chicago to be by Hilton club over Charleston.

Sean


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 24, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> That is why I asked the sales person multiple times and she was adamant that it will not be by Hilton club. Just reporting what was told to me. Again I’m skeptical as it makes little sense for them _NOT_ to make it by Hilton club.  It makes more sense for Chicago to be by Hilton club over Charleston.
> 
> Sean



Yep, add Charleston to the list but not sure when.  Also agree that Charleston (and Crane) don't make sense as a bHC.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 24, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> That is why I asked the sales person multiple times and she was adamant that it will not be by Hilton club. Just reporting what was told to me. Again I’m skeptical as it makes little sense for them _NOT_ to make it by Hilton club.  It makes more sense for Chicago to be by Hilton club over Charleston.
> 
> Sean



What resort did you hear that Chicago was going to be regular HGVc and what were they trying to sell you?


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Sep 24, 2018)

dayooper said:


> What resort did you hear that Chicago was going to be regular HGVc and what were they trying to sell you?



It was at an owners update at Park Soleil this weekend and we were talking about new properties. I brought up Chicago as bHC and she said that it will not be bHC, but regular HGVC. She said that was what has been told to them internally and she seemed confident. Of course, you know what they say about sales person and moving lips. Just passing on what I was told. My money is still on Chicago going all in as bHC. 

Sean


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 24, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Yep, add Charleston to the list but not sure when.  Also agree that Charleston (and Crane) don't make sense as a bHC.


Crane fits better w/ HGVC, as it is a full resort, however I would think that Charleston would be a better fit for a bHC, since it is basically just a hotel in the middle of the city -- no beach, no expansive pool area, etc.  I hope I am wrong, of course!

Kurt


----------



## dayooper (Sep 24, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Crane fits better w/ HGVC, as it is a full resort, however I would think that Charleston would be a better fit for a bHC, since it is basically just a hotel in the middle of the city -- no beach, no expansive pool area, etc.  I hope I am wrong, of course!
> 
> Kurt



Charleston is already listed as bHC. While I believe Chicago will be bHC, I hope I’m wrong and it’s a regular HGVC.


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 24, 2018)

Chicago will be regular HGV which is surprising but nice. I can’t imagine Crane would be bHC because how many people pop out to Barbados for a short stay?


----------



## dayooper (Sep 24, 2018)

Looking back through a couple of older posts, the owners update op had a picture of the sales “visual” from the meeting. On it had what they listed locations that were to be bHC and one of them was Barbados. Now we think Barbados is going to be regular HGVC. Makes me wonder about Chicago.

On a side note, they mentioned Boston as a bHC location too.


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 25, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Crane fits better w/ HGVC, as it is a full resort, however I would think that Charleston would be a better fit for a bHC, since it is basically just a hotel in the middle of the city -- no beach, no expansive pool area, etc.  I hope I am wrong, of course!
> 
> Kurt



Not that I disagree about the Crane should be a regular HGVC but maybe it will be a bHC just to give booking advantage to the bHC owners and being able to use that as a selling point.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 25, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Not that I disagree about the Crane should be a regular HGVC but maybe it will be a bHC just to give booking advantage to the bHC owners and being able to use that as a selling point.



That was what I originally thought as well.


----------



## holdaer (Sep 25, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Not that I disagree about the Crane should be a regular HGVC but maybe it will be a bHC just to give booking advantage to the bHC owners and being able to use that as a selling point.




Per the attached article, the Barbados resort will be branded Hilton Grand Vacations at the Crane.  It appears it won't be a bHC resort.

https://www.caribbeannewsnow.com/20...unces-its-first-caribbean-resort-in-barbados/


----------



## GregT (Sep 25, 2018)

Hokulani has its own special booking rules and the Crane may follow that model.  We will see. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## dayooper (Sep 25, 2018)

GregT said:


> Hokulani has its own special booking rules and the Crane may follow that model.  We will see.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


 
This may be a possibility. Hopefully not, but I can see them doing that.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 26, 2018)

Need to add Ocean Tower to the list.  (OP: it would be nice if you could compile the list so far.  )


----------



## flexonguy (Sep 26, 2018)

Update...

https://www.bizjournals.com/pacific...on-grand-vacations-to-build-new-tower-in.html


----------



## holdaer (Sep 27, 2018)

Updated list of announced upcoming and 'rumored' resorts not listed on the HGVC destinations website:

1. Saint Philip, Barbados: HGVC @ The Crane
2. New York, New York: The Quin by Hilton Club
3. Cabo San Lucas, Mexico: HGVC @ Los Cabos
4. Chicago, Illinois: Chicago by Hilton Club or Chicago by HGVC
5. Turtle Bay, HI:  HGVC @ Turtle Bay _*"rumored"*_
6. Ambergris Caye, Belize: Mahogany Bay Resort & Beach Club @ HGVC _*"rumored"*
7. _San Francisco, CA: _*"rumored"*
8. _China: _"*rumored"
*_
Interesting list so far.  Any others from those attending an 'owners update'?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks @holdaer. Updated list and comments in *Bold*

*Officially Announced*

1. Saint Philip, Barbados: HGVC @ The Crane
2. New York, New York: The Quin by Hilton Club
3. Cabo San Lucas, Mexico: HGVC @ Los Cabos
4. Chicago, Illinois: Chicago by Hilton Club or Chicago by HGVC *(has this been  officially announced?)
5. Ocean Tower, BI
6. Waikiki,  bHC
7. Okinawa, Japan
8. Charleston, SC, bHC*​*
Rumored*

Turtle Bay, HI: HGVC @ Turtle Bay _"rumored"_
Ambergris Caye, Belize: Mahogany Bay Resort & Beach Club @ HGVC _"rumored"_
San Francisco, CA: _"rumored"_
China: _"rumored"_
_
Very excited about these new resorts!   Any others to add?_


----------



## holdaer (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes, Chicago has been officially announced.  HGVC purchased the top 6 floors of the Double Tree on the Magnificent Mile.

https://therealdeal.com/chicago/201...-top-of-mag-mile-hotel-for-timeshare-project/

Thank you for reorganizing the list, it's much easier to read and visualize the announced vs rumored resorts.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 27, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @holdaer.
> _
> Very excited about these new resorts!   Any others to add?_



I agree great to see all these new resorts being added!


----------



## rog2867 (Sep 29, 2018)

HI, whats the difference between the hilton club and HGVC or BHC?   Long time starwood owner but just bought into HGVC as they are expanding rapidly as seen by this post and starwood is stuck in the mud.


----------



## magmue (Sep 29, 2018)

> whats the difference between the hilton club and HGVC or BHC?


Short answer: It's complicated.
There is a Sticky post in the upper section of this forum that includes an overview of booking variations
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...y-hilton-club-booking-window-overview.274977/


----------



## dayooper (Sep 29, 2018)

rog2867 said:


> HI, whats the difference between the hilton club and HGVC or BHC?   Long time starwood owner but just bought into HGVC as they are expanding rapidly as seen by this post and starwood is stuck in the mud.



There are several differences between “regular” HGVC and by Hilton Club (bHC). The properties are supposedly different in that regular HGVC is more resort/vacation condo like while bHC is more hotel like. Here is an overview:


 bHC has less restriction on non home week length of stay (one night) than regular HGVC (three night). bHC also has a home resort booking advantage (where owners of that property can book at your home resort any length of stay any season) of 9 months to 1.5 months. Regular HGVC has no such booking rules. Once the home season reservation window is up (at 9 months) any HGVC owners (including bHC) can book at that resort.


bHC seems to be more in the middle of urban areas while HGVC is more traditional vacation spots. With properties in NYC, DC, Charleston and potential in Chicago (not convinced this won’t be bHC) and San Francisco, they are in the middle of theater and night life districts. Even the new Waikiki resort is more downtown Honolulu than beach. With the exception of the Vegas properties, regular HGVC seem to be more beach/ski/family vacation type places. Even the Japan bHC (a hot spring spa) is a place most wouldn’t stay a week at.


Right now, bHC has a higher buy in price point and MF’s than most of regular HGVC (some of the Hawaii resorts have very high buy in points). 
With their shorter stay limits and locations in the middle of the urban nightlife, shopping, food and such, the bHC seems, at least to me, to be used more for hotel like stays. Go NYC for shows often? bHC is the way to go. Regular HGVC would be a better place for a weeks worth of family vacations. 

If I am wrong on this, please set me straight!


----------



## dayooper (Sep 29, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @holdaer. Updated list and comments in *Bold*
> 
> 
> *
> ...



There was a report from an owners update that had Boston as a potential bHC property as well. And yes, I am excited too!


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 29, 2018)

dayooper said:


> There are several differences between “regular” HGVC and by Hilton Club (bHC). The properties are supposedly different in that regular HGVC is more resort/vacation condo like while bHC is more hotel like. Here is an overview:
> 
> 
> bHC has less restriction on non home week length of stay (one night) than regular HGVC (three night). bHC also has a home resort booking advantage (where owners of that property can book at your home resort any length of stay any season) of 9 months to 1.5 months. Regular HGVC has no such booking rules. Once the home season reservation window is up (at 9 months) any HGVC owners (including bHC) can book at that resort.
> ...



No you nailed it. However, Chicago will be regular HGV which will be awesome.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 29, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> No you nailed it. However, Chicago will be regular HGV which will be awesome.



Is Chicago a regular HGVC for sure? I thought there were conflicting reports and Chicago seems to fit the mold of a bHC property. Being from Michigan, yes it would be awesome.


----------



## Nomad420 (Oct 2, 2018)

Cabo San Lucas, Mexico: HGVC @ Los Cabos  I had not heard of this and having recently been to the Fiesta Americana in Cabo and enjoyed the experience I am curious about where they are building it.  I was at the local Hilton Hotel as well and there was never any mention of them building a HGVC down there.  But obviously Fiesta was trying to sell you their units.


----------



## holdaer (Oct 2, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> Cabo San Lucas, Mexico: HGVC @ Los Cabos  I had not heard of this and having recently been to the Fiesta Americana in Cabo and enjoyed the experience I am curious about where they are building it.  I was at the local Hilton Hotel as well and there was never any mention of them building a HGVC down there.  But obviously Fiesta was trying to sell you their units.




Here is the link to the article that announces the new destination for HGVC members. Looks like HGVC is purchasing existing rooms within the Hilton Hotel and converting them into timeshare units.

I think this Hilton resort is half way between San Jose and FA Los Cabos.  Were you at this Hilton?

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...ton-Grand-Vacations-Invests-41-Million-Hilton


----------



## Nomad420 (Oct 2, 2018)

holdaer said:


> Here is the link to the article that announces the new destination for HGVC members. Looks like HGVC is purchasing existing rooms within the Hilton Hotel and converting them into timeshare units.
> 
> I think this Hilton resort is half way between San Jose and FA Los Cabos.  Were you at this Hilton?
> 
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...ton-Grand-Vacations-Invests-41-Million-Hilton


Yes exactly, for a wedding.  Interesting that Hilton Hotel made no mention of it to me nor did I see where they might be location the rooms.   BTW, it is a nice Hotel.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Just as an FYI: The Crane in Barbados is now on the app. No point requirement yet, though.


----------



## terces (Oct 2, 2018)

Could someone give a hewbie a bit of information on how the byHGV differs from HGVC.  We have just purchased 2 resale units at the Boulevard for a total of 14,000 points and have yet to use them, so still trying to understand all the wrinkles.  I do get that some resorts are affiliated with HGVC and others are owned outright by HGVC.  Does byHGV simply mean an affiliate.  Are the units in an affiliate somewhat less available to HGVC members?
Thanks in advance for any insight you can give us.
Ron & Linda

sorry - this has been answered above.  I think I can get what I need just by reading this thread more carefully


----------



## GT75 (Oct 3, 2018)

terces said:


> Does byHGV simply mean an affiliate.



No, basically bHC is HGV urban properties, Read the response to post 37 - here

Also look at this Sticky reviewing posts 2 & 3 - here


----------



## Blues (Oct 4, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Is Chicago a regular HGVC for sure? I thought there were conflicting reports and Chicago seems to fit the mold of a bHC property.



HGV Is Bound For Chicago and the Caribbean

The article implies that it's an HGVC and not bHC, but it doesn't come right out and say it.

Renovation of existing property in 4th quarter 2018.  Sales to start in 2nd quarter 2019.  No indication of when it would be available for booking.  Or of the point schedule.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 4, 2018)

Blues said:


> HGV Is Bound For Chicago and the Caribbean
> 
> The article implies that it's an HGVC and not bHC, but it doesn't come right out and say it.
> 
> Renovation of existing property in 4th quarter 2018.  Sales to start in 2nd quarter 2019.  No indication of when it would be available for booking.  Or of the point schedule.



That would be great! I’m cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Arimaas (Oct 6, 2018)

Blues said:


> HGV Is Bound For Chicago and the Caribbean
> 
> The article implies that it's an HGVC and not bHC, but it doesn't come right out and say it.
> 
> Renovation of existing property in 4th quarter 2018.  Sales to start in 2nd quarter 2019.  No indication of when it would be available for booking.  Or of the point schedule.



I too interrupted the article as meaning both are going to be a HGVC property by the language used. But who knows.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 6, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> I too interrupted the article as meaning both are going to be a HGVC property by the language used. But who knows.



I don’t because HGV is the name of the parent company of both HGVC and bHC.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 6, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I don’t because HGV is the name of the parent company of both HGVC and bHC.



This is what I thought as well.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 6, 2018)

This thread makes me want to add a Hilton to my mix. Which HGVC properties do you recommend?


----------



## Arimaas (Oct 6, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I don’t because HGV is the name of the parent company of both HGVC and bHC.



That is true, but I figured they would advertise the bHC as prominently as possible should it be going that route. But again, just because I inferred it, doesn’t mean anything.  Obviously Chicago fits the bHC model (also the top of the embassy suites seems to be going the way of bHC too).


----------



## dayooper (Oct 6, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> This thread makes me want to add a Hilton to my mix. Which HGVC properties do you recommend?



As always, depends what you are looking for. If you want a property to use for HGVC points, Vegas is always a great option. They have the lowest non Scotland MF’s out there. If you are thinking you want to go to a particular place most of the time, buy there. Unless it’s a specific reason, but platinum season. HGVC has the same MF’s per room type per season. 

Good Luck!


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> This thread makes me want to add a Hilton to my mix. Which HGVC properties do you recommend?



Any one of the properties on the chart that GT75 put together of lowest maint fees per point, as long as you can buy for $1 or less per point, platinum season every year use.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 8, 2018)

@TravelTime to expand upon above comments: If you want regular access to NYC, or July, Aug in Oahu, or ski weeks, you should buy platinum units at those locations. Of course buy resale.

If you are more flexible and want to trade around the system, points are points in the HGVC system and you want the least expensive cost per point. Suggest start with buying 7000 points in Vegas (Blvd, Paradise, Flamingo, Elara properties run 7 - $10k resale except for Flamingo which could be as low as $4000 because there is no ROFR; about $1 per point - avoid Trump which is much more expensive) and use those points to trade to Hawaii or elsewhere.

Alternatively 7000+ point Bay Club units on the Big Island if you want a lower buy in price ($1 - 2K) but slightly higher MF.   You will need to run a breakeven depending upon how long you intend to own.

Scotland is currently a good deal but you could be stuck with currency fluctuations which may flip this equation. I believe those properties are RTU in perpetuity and not deeded.

Good luck!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 8, 2018)

Hmm...just thinking about Scotland. Since this is an affiliate company based in Scotland with HGVC club access and RTU, if something catastrophic happened (medical, earthquake, hurricane, cryptotheft of your financial accounts, war etc.) and you needed to walk from your unit, would they have any recourse if you were based in the U.S. or Canada?


----------



## GT75 (Oct 8, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Hmm...just thinking about Scotland. Since this is an affiliate company based in Scotland with HGVC club access and RTU, if something catastrophic happened (medical, earthquake, hurricane, cryptotheft of your financial accounts, war etc.) and you needed to walk from your unit, would they have any recourse if you were based in the U.S. or Canada?



Interesting.    I have heard this logic for Mx RTU TS but I think that this would be different especially if you owned any other HGVC properties.   But then again, I am not a law nor credit expert, so just my thoughts.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 13, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> There has been rumors of San Francisco for a while, which i assume would be a Hilton Club Location if it happens.
> 
> At one of the Quarterly Investor calls earlier this year they were talking up the idea of opening one or more clubs in China.   Not sure if that is still on the roadmap or not.  Personally China is not that exciting to me, as if i travel there i would probably prefer hotels in major cities and save my club points for more of resort destination on a beach or something.



I have really been thinking about this comment for awhile now. While I agree I would probably never use points there, opening up a new market to new owners could possibly open up more funds for more properties here. I tend to believe investor calls more than owner “updates.” The opportunities in China are great. It HGVC can pull it off, China potentially could be a gold mine.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 13, 2018)

dayooper said:


> I have really been thinking about this comment for awhile now. While I agree I would probably never use points there, opening up a new market to new owners could possibly open up more funds for more properties here. I tend to believe investor calls more than owner “updates.”


.

I agree that I believe that we get the best information which HGV is planning for the future from the Investor calls.    That is why I am reading that information.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 2, 2019)

GT75 said:


> .
> 
> I agree that I believe that we get the best information which HGV is planning for the future from the Investor calls.    That is why I am reading that information.



Looks like a new Fee for service Smokey Mountain resort? (At Lear’s that’s what the investor call was saying.) That would be very nice. Just driving through the Smokies was great. Staying there would be better.


----------

